# I think I'm done with medication...



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I tried risperidone which almost gave me a panic attack awhile ago on my 3rd day of using it. I just got to the point where I was feeling nervous, anxious and agitated.

Now I'm on Celexa and although it isn't nearly as bad as the risperidone was, I feel sort of depressed, slightly agitated, and anxious.

I just read about something called Serotonin syndrome where you quit taking your meds and you have horrible side effects for weeks. I don't want to go through that shit.

Is there natural supplements that will really help with anxiety?

I feel like I just want to take that natural way now again. And continue with clonazepam for a bit.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Serotonin syndrome happens when there is a toxic level of serotonin to the Central Nervous System (CNS).

This usually happens with drug combinations or drug to herb to nutrient to amino acid etc interactions.

For example, if you are on an SSRI you should not be taking 5HTP or L-tryptophan.

I can't see it happening from slowly discontinuing a drug, unless you start adding these other things that also increase your serotonin while your weaning off the drug.

*Recommended supplements for Anxiety *

200mg 1-2x/ day L-Theanine (suntheanine): increases alpha brain waves approx. 30 minutes after ingestion this causes relaxation and may also help make GABA

B6, B-complex (they help support adrenal gland function, involved in millions of reactions in the body. Folic Acid, B12, B6 --> SAMe (S-adenosyl-methionine): methyl donor-->serotonin, dopamine, adrenal hormone formation.

L-glutamine: precursor to GABA, also inhibitory. Enhances learning and memory in people. 500 mg-15,000 mg/day.

Taurine--inhibitory neurotransmitter (thus also used for seizures) 500-3000 mg/day.

Other important nutrients:

Magnesium 500mg
Calcium--irritable, sleepness, cramps
EFA- fish oil at least 1 grams per day


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

j4mtj said:


> There's something called SSRI Discontinuation Syndrome where you go into withdrawals if you come off SSRI meds too quickly. Same sort of thing for benzos, etc.


Whenever you take neurotransmitters or hormones, they body response by reducing the amount it makes. If you abruptly stop, then you will, for at least a while, have less of them in your body than before you started in the first place.

*Is there natural supplements that will really help with anxiety?*

GABA reduces anxiety by (you guessed it) increasing GABA.

St John's Wort increases serotonin. Since Celexa increased your anxiety, maybe you want a different approach.

Wish you success&#8230;


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah serotonin syndrome is when you have too much serotonin. it wouldn't happen when going off medications.

there are however, or can be withdrawal symptoms when going off some psych meds, including anti depressants that you've been on for a long time, there are also certain medications where it is very very important to go off them with your dr's supervision and very slowly

there are some supplements, they can get expensive though. i've used anti histamines and blood pressure meds for anxiety, with not too many side effects. i think meds are better for short term, as needed anxiety, although some people have high levels all the time and need something to take the edge off.

for long term treatment, i totally suggest getting some good books and cd's on mindfulness. (UCLA has free pod casts you can download) it will take time and effort to learn techniques and get them to start working, but it is *sooooooo* worth it when it does start working


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

You know this may sound funny but this old lady told me to take a teaspoon of honey mixed with cinnamon every time I started to feel anxious and it works! Very grateful. It started hurting my teeth so now I mix it with hot water. At first I had to eat teaspoons all day but now only have to eat it once in a while! I am still tense all the time but the killer feelings of anxiety are under control! Miracle and so simple. Try it people. I am amazed. Sometimes I don't believe it and I get all anxious. Then I look at the honey jar and say "Well may be it'll help" And low!!! I'm stoked. Just went through the trial again today cause I haven't had to eat any for a while and anxiety started building up and of course I'm in the dream world and can't usually think how to help myself! What a strange condition this is.


----------

